# Compare the Meerkat



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Most of us will know the website "CompareTheMarket.com".

A little earlier, I saw an advert on telly, featuring a cartoon meerkat with a Russian accent, complaining that some people were using his website to get good insurance deals.

The great thing is that they have created a complete website to support this ad campaign. Very good.

http://www.comparethemeerkat.com/

Gerald


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Genius :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was editing the adverts out on my HDD prior to recording a film on DVD when I came across the meercat advert. I kept it in the film!


----------

